# Hiya!



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

New here! Was in the H-list and Cryptchat for years since college, haunt freak since birth.
:jol: (punkin for the heck of it!) 
Here's some back story on me if you care to read. If not, skip to the bottom!
WARNING: looooong post!
:jolanother one for the same reason, oh, and i love punkins too!) 
I helped my dad and his best friend run a church haunt for a few years (i know, how much CAN a kid help with a haunt, but that's how i remember it!), but some stodgy old ppl shut it down, saying it worshiped the devil. It kinda had something to do with my mom looking too sexy in a red devil costume one year. I was 12 that year, and that's the year my parents went hardcore religious on me. Halloween was banned and mom had a nice, big bonfire that year. I sneaked some stuff from the attic before said bonfire, which i still have and use to this day to decorate my house. 
In highschool i joined the Drama club so i could experiment with scary makeup, and i got to do some bullet wounds, wrinkles, gashes, burns and things sticking out of skin. Fun! Also found a love for costuming and have been improving my sewing skills since.
So college came along, and i got the idea that i'd just have to be the black sheep in my family, and one day i'd have a house of my own that i could haunt. Got married 10 years ago, we got a house 3 years ago, and since have been happily wishing for a haunt. My hubbs is a Christmas person tho!
So i have to help with the warm fuzzies to get him to help me haunt the house. We've had Halloween parties for the last 4 years tho, so for now i'm placated. Next year may be different.
:jolagain, for no reason.)
I'm here to get help in the form of ideas and people I can commiserate with in the love of the haunting season. Also maybe to explore why I need Halloween and to be a haunter, share recipes, laugh, gripe and be silly with people of like minds.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.  

right down the road from ya.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

:jol: Welcome Darcula! Sounds like you're going to fit in just fine! Pull up a seat and get comfy! :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome, welcome! Halloween should not be as hard as it seems it was early on for you. No judging here, just like people with the same obsession as you. Put your guard down...you are among friends........and you can tell especially by folks like me....see??? Punkin head!!!
Hee, hee


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Plenty of like minded souls here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck bringing your hubby to the dark side.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

:jol:Welcome, I love both holidays, christmas and halloween.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey there and welcome


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> hey & welcome.
> 
> right down the road from ya.


SWEET! Local crazies! I feel better now.  Do you have a home/yard haunt or work professional?
<3


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Darcula said:


> SWEET! Local crazies! I feel better now.  Do you have a home/yard haunt or work professional?
> <3


just a simple yard haunt.  
click here for pics.  :http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1033

Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard and let your mind be free! We all crazy up in here


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

